# Pickle's faux pas x 2



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's happened twice now. A couple of weeks ago we were at the seaside, at a dog friendly off the lead beach (unusual during high season but it just so happens to be our favourite beach anyway!)

It was packed. I didn't dare let him off the lead as there were too many picnics about. So dutifully I kept him on the lead most of the day. The weather changed and the beach emptied. There was one little white bichon frise playing in the sea so I let him off and they had a great time together. Anyway, even though he had done many wees, he just had to choose the rock where there was a ladies pair of flipflops to **** his leg  She didn't half shout at us!! 

Tonight at the vets he also managed to do a sneaky cockaleaky before I could stop him 

How do I stop him from doing it, please?!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am sorry I don't have a good advise, but i just had to say that the phrase "sneaky cockaleaky" just made my whole terrible day. I can totally picture that and I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no....glad you have humor about it. Wish I could help...but no idea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How old is Pickle now? Dudley cocks his leg up anything outdoors (every sandcastle on the beach!) but never had indoors - until last weekend he cocked his leg up Grandma's chair - oops! he's off to the vets today to be neutered so hoping that'll stop it. was already booked - not a reaction to one 'sneaky cockaleaky'!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was on the beach a few years ago at Westward Ho! And my little mini Emma trotted up to a pile of clothing and beach towels and proceeded to squat and pee. It belonged toma guy swimming and his mates thought it was hilarious. Exit one mini Schnauzer and one very apologetic, blushing owner!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha love the expression cockaleaky! I am afraid that's boys for you! Dexter did a quick cockaleaky on someones sport bag he had left on the ground in the park the other day, I was so embarrassed!


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

These stories are so fuinny! I hope My lil boy doesnt start doing this! I have to mention though... Kiko doesnt "pop a leg" he squats like a girl!! its sooo funny! Sometimes I have to peek down there to see if hes making a piddle! lmao


----------

